# Probleme mit Telefonverteiler



## Reap (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Folgendes Szenario: In der Wohnung gibt es vier Telefondosen (RJ45), welche alle an einem Verteiler zusammen laufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun dachte ich mir, ich könnte von meiner Fritzbox FON1 in die Dose und an einer anderen beliebigen Dose in's Telefon. Also habe ich mir zwei Kabel (Kabel 1 / Kabel 2) geholt, die je einen RJ11 und einen RJ45 Stecker haben. Bei der Belegung war ich mir vor der Bestellung noch sicher, dass sie so stimmt. Leider funktioniert dies nicht, es landet kein Signal beim Telefon.
Schließe ich das Telefon per TAE-F direkt an die Fritzbox läuft es.

Fällt jemandem auf, wo mein Fehler liegt?

Gruß, Reap


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. Oktober 2016)

Naja, sind die Dosen wo die CAT Leitungen auflaufen auch so wild verkabelt wie deine Leiste?

Grundsätzlich sollten die Kontakte 4 und 5 mit Blau und Blau/Weiss belegt sein, denn auf den Drähten kommuniziert dein TAEF Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf 4 und 5 kann auch jede andere Farbkombi angeschlossen werden... Nur sollte es auf beiden Seiten die selbe sein


----------

